# Boils



## ashmamma84 (Aug 30, 2007)

I've heard some people say only fat people get them, though I don't think it's true...My best friend is a BHM and he has several on his body -- one is almost the size of a golf ball (it's on the inside of his arm) and he has two on his groin. I am very worried about him because he's not yet seen a doctor and his diet is poor (as in, he thinks french fries are vegetables)...he does excercise but I am convinced the reason he is sick is because he is just abusing his body...all the toxins are wrecking his system. He drinks too much alcohol and not enough water; both Babe and I (and some of our other friends too) have told him he needs to change his habits, otherwise he is headed for disaster and runs the risk of greater infection if his boils go untreated. 

I am at my wits end -- I don't know how else to help him or what else I can say that will make him see a doctor. If anyone has suggestions, tips, advice, etc...it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 30, 2007)

They're staff infections.

His immune system is suppressed so they're having a field day. They live in warm, moist places like the groin or an armpit. They get into the hair follicle. He probably has something like diabetes. It's quite common to have out of control infections with them.

They can be VERY uncomfortable unless they're taken care of with antibiotics, antibiotic cream and lancing. (And a diagnosis of the greater problem) I would suggest that you encourage him to get a fasting blood test to see if it's diabetes. Then he can learn how to control his sugars.

I'm saying this because this is how I found out I had it myself. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 30, 2007)

Boils can happen to anyone, at any size. 

What you're describing, however, sounds more like it _could _be Hidradenitis Suppurativa (I'm guessing based on your post - of course a doctor is needed for an actual diagnosis).

_"Hidradenitis suppurativa or HS is a skin disease that affects areas bearing apocrine sweat glands and hair follicles; such as the underarms, groin and buttocks, and under the breasts (in women)."_

It can be extremely painful and debilitating, and many people don't realize they have a _disease _that is NOT their fault. It's more common in women, but not unheard of in men, and many doctors are not aware of HS, and thus misdiagnose it. There is no known cause or cure - and treatments are lacking.

There is some good information (warning - some is graphic) and support in the Dermatology section of the Health Library.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 30, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I've heard some people say only fat people get them, though I don't think it's true...My best friend is a BHM and he has several on his body -- one is almost the size of a golf ball (it's on the inside of his arm) and he has two on his groin. I am very worried about him because he's not yet seen a doctor and his diet is poor (as in, he thinks french fries are vegetables)...he does excercise but I am convinced the reason he is sick is because he is just abusing his body...all the toxins are wrecking his system. He drinks too much alcohol and not enough water; both Babe and I (and some of our other friends too) have told him he needs to change his habits, otherwise he is headed for disaster and runs the risk of greater infection if his boils go untreated.
> 
> I am at my wits end -- I don't know how else to help him or what else I can say that will make him see a doctor. If anyone has suggestions, tips, advice, etc...it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Boils are not exclusive to fat people. I know thin people that get them. As mentioned they are infections that are caused by staff. They can be treated with antibiotics, but as you mentioned they are helped tremendously with proper diet and hygene. Is your friend diabetic? If he is, keep his blood sugar low will also help in keeping boils at bay. 

Bottom line he needs to see a Dr., and/or a dermatologist. Good luck and let is know how he does.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 30, 2007)

Didn't I say that?

Weird.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 30, 2007)

Ashmamma, your friend needs to get seen. Boils can be caused by staph aureus infections, and while most are mild and treatable with antibiotics, we're seeing more MRSA (methicillin resistant staph aureus) infections in the hospitals. It's usually not a problem for a healthy person but can devastate someone who is immune compromised. Some of my patients have had scars, complete with deep divots, several inches across. I kid you not. 

Here's an article about it. It's definitely not something to play around with. The treatment is antibiotics and most people who are treated _and who take their antibiotics as prescribed_ get better. When we see boils we aren't sure about we culture it if it's open, or otherwise do nasal smears that take two to three days to come back. If it's not MRSA we treat with standard antibiotics. If it is MRSA we switch to a more broad spectrum one. It doesn't usually require a hospital stay if the person can tolerate oral antibiotics. 

Not trying to be an alarmist but what you describe sounds a lot like what I see in our MRSA positive moms who come in with open or healing boils. And if he's not worried about his own health, maybe the idea that he's potentially unknowingly spreading something that could kill someone would do the trick.

Good luck to you, and to him.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 2, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Boils can happen to anyone, at any size.
> 
> What you're describing, however, sounds more like it _could _be Hidradenitis Suppurativa (I'm guessing based on your post - of course a doctor is needed for an actual diagnosis).
> 
> ...



This is what I have. Although its very mild now. THANK GOD! But yes what this condition is and the staff infections are completly different. If the person has been getting it since puberty, very good chance its HS. Thank God for this site cause I would have never known about it either. Been dealing with something for 20+ years and never knew till a year ago. I tell ya living with something like this makes ya one strong willed person. Can deal with just about anything.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 2, 2007)

I WISH boils were exclusive to fat people. Would make my life easier. I have lymph node issues and get them under my arms sometimes when I have an infection. Hasn't happened in awhile. Your friend needs a doctor and a better diet.



ashmamma84 said:


> I've heard some people say only fat people get them, though I don't think it's true...My best friend is a BHM and he has several on his body -- one is almost the size of a golf ball (it's on the inside of his arm) and he has two on his groin. I am very worried about him because he's not yet seen a doctor and his diet is poor (as in, he thinks french fries are vegetables)...he does excercise but I am convinced the reason he is sick is because he is just abusing his body...all the toxins are wrecking his system. He drinks too much alcohol and not enough water; both Babe and I (and some of our other friends too) have told him he needs to change his habits, otherwise he is headed for disaster and runs the risk of greater infection if his boils go untreated.
> 
> I am at my wits end -- I don't know how else to help him or what else I can say that will make him see a doctor. If anyone has suggestions, tips, advice, etc...it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 2, 2007)

Yup to what everyone has said. I used to get horrible big boils under my arms, in my groin, under my breasts. But they have all but stopped since I went on a low fat - nothing white diet. I haven't had one in 6 months or more.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 2, 2007)

Staph infections _must_ be respected. I picked up severe staph in my right leg the first week of July. They had to open up the area and clean out my leg. I was on two different oral anitibiotics as well as an IV drip of Vanctomiacin (the nuclear option of antibiotics) because of the severity of the infection. I ended up spending six days in the hospital and three weeks after that repacking the wound.  

I'm now fine and have a gnarly looking scar on my leg but it is better than the alternative. If I had forgone seeking treatment, like I was going to originally:doh: , the doctor said I probably would have lost my leg. Encourage your friend to seek treatment.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Yup to what everyone has said. I used to get horrible big boils under my arms, in my groin, under my breasts. But they have all but stopped since I went on a low fat - nothing white diet. I haven't had one in 6 months or more.




Wow thats great! Yeah for the most part mine is in remission too. Just in the groin is where I have an issue now. Thank god the arms have stopped! It only flares up around my period time and diet doesn't effect it. Cause I'm eating the best I have in years and its still occurring. For me its definitely hormonal. I have gone long stretches of time though.and bam...an outburts. Stress and hormones are the problem. Anyways..the things we live through eh?..


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 3, 2007)

I hate the damn things. Mine were hormonal too and because of the PCOS my hormones were out of wack. But using the herb Vitex got my periods regular and Progesterone cream helped too. But diet was the big thing for me. The boils were much worse in my 30's too. Now at 47 a lot of things have calmed down 





Dibaby35 said:


> Wow thats great! Yeah for the most part mine is in remission too. Just in the groin is where I have an issue now. Thank god the arms have stopped! It only flares up around my period time and diet doesn't effect it. Cause I'm eating the best I have in years and its still occurring. For me its definitely hormonal. I have gone long stretches of time though.and bam...an outburts. Stress and hormones are the problem. Anyways..the things we live through eh?..


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 3, 2007)

Whoever said that only fat people get boils is talking outta the back of their neck; anyone can get a staph infection. Your friend should (at very least) get on antibiotics before he catches something worse than common staph!

-Qit


----------



## Tina (Sep 3, 2007)

Right on, Qit.

When I was 19, and weighed 190 lbs, I had a boil under my stomach. My stomach didn't have much under, as I didn't really have a pannus then, but it was right over my public area and to the right. Anyway, I went to our family doctor, who evidently hated fat people. He made the motions of putting anesthesia on the area, but really didn't, and started cutting into it. I flinched and told him that it wasn't numb and that I could feel it and it hurt. Without stopping, he continued to cut into me while lecturing me, saying, "if you weren't so fat you wouldn't have this problem. This is because you are fat."

I was shaking and sweating from the pain, instead of kicking him in the balls and then suing him -- being young and very introverted and shy. I was so loud when I was crying that when I walked out through the patient room everyone was staring at me. His name was David Pierson, and I consider him no doctor. He's probably dead now, and I believe his son has his practice. I hope he's not the vile fat-bigot that his father was. Were a doctor to try to do that to me today, I would see him in court, even though I am not a litigious person.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 3, 2007)

Tina: The phrase "what a rotten quack!" is running through my head.

-Qit


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 3, 2007)

Next person that says "staff" instead of "STAPH" is getting pistol whipped


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 3, 2007)

Tina said:


> Right on, Qit.
> 
> When I was 19, and weighed 190 lbs, I had a boil under my stomach. My stomach didn't have much under, as I didn't really have a pannus then, but it was right over my public area and to the right. Anyway, I went to our family doctor, who evidently hated fat people. He made the motions of putting anesthesia on the area, but really didn't, and started cutting into it. I flinched and told him that it wasn't numb and that I could feel it and it hurt. Without stopping, he continued to cut into me while lecturing me, saying, "if you weren't so fat you wouldn't have this problem. This is because you are fat."
> 
> I was shaking and sweating from the pain, instead of kicking him in the balls and then suing him -- being young and very introverted and shy. I was so loud when I was crying that when I walked out through the patient room everyone was staring at me. His name was David Pierson, and I consider him no doctor. He's probably dead now, and I believe his son has his practice. I hope he's not the vile fat-bigot that his father was. Were a doctor to try to do that to me today, I would see him in court, even though I am not a litigious person.



I am sure he forgot to tell you this....but you cant numb a boil...if you want it lanced, you have to suck it up and scream your head off.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 4, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> I am sure he forgot to tell you this....but you cant numb a boil...if you want it lanced, you have to suck it up and scream your head off.


That's true; but he should have warned her. 

And he _didn't_ warn her: He was too busy trying to shame her for being fat. Because he was, as I have stated, a rotten quack.

I was bitten by a spider last year, and it got infected. I _thought_ it was a boil until the doctor took a look at it. But she had the decency to _warn_ me that even if it _had_ been a boil, a local anesthetic wouldn't have done any good. And it kind of scares me to think that if I weighed 200# rather than 120#, I might not have gotten the courtesy of a warning.

-Qit


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah I've actually had a doctor try and use this freezing stuff before lancing one open...but yeah..really a waste of time. It's just so fun to have someone basically stabing you in a really really painful area. I put my nails through the nurses gloves..lol.


----------

